# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Ervaringen hernia operatie PTED Heerenveen

## Helma

Hallo, ik ben nieuw op dit forum, maar ik hoop dat er hier mensen zijn die mij kunnen helpen.

Ik heb een zoon van 20 jaar bij wie onlangs een hernia in de onderrug is geconstateerd. Het advies van de orthopeed is om een jaar lang mensendieck therapie te volgen in combinatie met pijnstillers en ontstekingsremmers. Onze zoon wil graag verder met zijn leven, en zoekende op internet kwamen wij op de PTED techniek. Dit spreeks ons aan, maar we willen graag horen van mensen die ervaring hebben met deze zogenaamde endoscopische operatie.

Dus, heeft iemand ervaringen met PTED hernia operaties die in Heerenveen zijn uitgevoerd, in rugkliniek Iprenburg?

Bedankt! 

Helma

----------


## Petra717

Hoi Helma,

Op de site van consument en zorg kun je recensies lezen van verschillende ziekenhuizen en klinieken, het mooiste is dat ze van de patienten zelf komen! 

Zou je ons misschien willen uitleggen wat de PTED precies inhoud, wat de doel is van een PTED operatie? 

Groetjes, 
Petra

----------


## johan26

Ik zou je vraag ook even neerleggen op de forum van de Nederlandse Vereniging Voor Rugpatienten, de NVVR: http://www.nvvr.nl/forum/

Daar kunnen ze je gerichte advies geven.

----------


## wobstar

De PTED-techniek is de afkorting voor Percutane Transforaminale Endoscopische Discectomie ofwel de endoscopische hernia operatie. Iprenburg uit Heerenveen heeft deze operatie al meer dan 550 keer uitgevoerd en volgens mij zijn de resultaten uitstekend. Meer informatie vind je op zijn site: Herniakliniek.nl

----------

